# Suche GZSZ Bilder in Strapse



## timeslider (4 Jan. 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
in der letzten Sendung vor Sylfester hatte Tuner einen Traum und die drei Maedels liefen in Strapsen im Mauerwerk die Treppe runter.

Hat jemand die Bilder ??

Gruss

Timeslider


----------



## Q (4 Jan. 2011)

schön, dass Du Dich meldest timeslider. ABER:
1. im falschen Bereich gepostet, hab ich verschoben 
2. Requests erst ab 20 Mindestbeiträgen, daher:
3. **Closed**


----------

